# Alfine 8 help



## hummbusa (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a Alfine 8 that I am running on my moonlander. Somehow when I was riding the axle came loose and popped the hub shifting cable nut piece that connects to the hub off. I reordered that and new wire and housing. Now my issue is I don't know what gear it was in when this happened so I am stumped on setting it up again. My problem is the red dots will not line up when trying to reinstall the shifting pieces it goes all the way down when the single red dot is offset but not when lined up. Any secrets to getting them to line up. Hopefully the pictures will show what I'm trying to say.

Picture 1 shows how it fits all the way down


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Firstly. It doesn't matter what gear you were in when the cable came out because now that there is no cable tension it is in the lowest gear. Gear 1 on your shifter.
As for lining the dots up. From the pics you have taken the shifter assembly lock tab off. So pull the assembly off, align the dots and assemble. It's not going to happen if you are trying to do it while it's attached to the hub.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...5Z0C-001_SG-S500-EN_v1_m56577569830613357.pdf


----------

